# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Del City to Host 7/11's Official Flagship Store

## Thunder

Once a thriving business location at the northeast corner of 29th and Sunnylane, the grocery store, Brannons, closed as soon a nearby Albertsons (changeover to Williams and now Homeland) opened.  For years, the lot sat empty and the building continued to deteriorate. Now the residents of Del City are driving by with fresh welcome news of a new 7-11 coming soon.  Management with 7-11 has said that the location will be their new flagship store complete with retail spaces.  Over the past few months, consumers have noticed aggressive competition with most 7-11 stores selling gas as much as 10 to 20 cents lower than nearby competitors. 7-11's major competitor at the new location is an OnCue a mile to the east.  Del City residents can expect to see drastic changes to take place over the next several months.

----------


## MDot

Already a thread on this but still, beautiful summary Thunder. I'm impressed.  :Smiley199:  

I normally don't really care if a new 7-11 comes around but with the way you made this one sound it seems different/better than any other ones. 

One question: is it the flagship store of Oklahoma City or just Del City?

----------


## Thunder

Status Update

Demolition is now in progress throughout the day.  The mini auto garages is still standing.

----------


## rcjunkie

This will surely make Del City a destination place for out of towner's.

----------


## Thunder

Status Update

The auto garages have been destroyed.  Cleanup and leveling is now in progress.

----------


## kevinpate

...

----------


## Thunder

Kevin, I saw it.  You didn't have to delete it.

----------


## oneforone

Is the man who met Andy Griffith going to be there or will they celebrate the ribbon cutting with it's first shoplifting arrest by Del City Police.

----------


## pure

Is this an actual 7-11 with slurpees or an Oklahoma 7-11 with the "icy-drink"?

----------


## Thunder

> Is this an actual 7-11 with slurpees or an Oklahoma 7-11 with the "icy-drink"?


It will be an Oklahoma based business with many flavors of Icy drinks.  You will for sure to love the new flagship store, which will rival the nearest competitor, OnCue.  Healthy snacks will be offered, such as packaged salads (different varieties to choose from) and packaged fruits (different varieties to choose from).  Additionally, there will be healthy fruits, such as apples, oranges, pears, bananas, etc.  The layout will be clean and spacious.  Public restrooms will be provided free of charge and will be checked/cleaned on an hourly basis.  As a courtesy, there will be a dedicated area outside for Free Air to ensure proper inflation for your vehicle's tires.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask, and I will do my best to take care of you.

----------


## MDot

Thunder is 7-11's official spokesman incase anyone didn't know that. LOL

----------


## venture

Maybe he got a job there? Or he is just trying to talk up his hometown with a little pride. Can't fault him for that.

----------


## BMG

Its not a real 7-11 without a real Slurpee machine. The oklahoma 7-11s are a disgrace to Slurpees everywhere

----------


## Thunder

> Its not a real 7-11 without a real Slurpee machine. The oklahoma 7-11s are a disgrace to Slurpees everywhere


*Incorrect!*

You will be very impressed with the flagship store.  Icy.  Slurpee.  Whatever.  Deal with it.  There are always many brands for each product on the market.  Reflect very closely at the brands you choose to eat and/or use.

----------


## BBatesokc

Give me an Icee over a Slurpee any day.

----------


## Thunder

> Give me an Icee over a Slurpee any day.


I love this guy!!!

----------


## Thunder

Largest property in 7-11's history has been leveled.  Foundation will begin soon.

----------


## metro

Thunder, what leads you to believe this will be a flagship store? Do you even know what at means? Oklahoma has no true flagship stores of anything.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Thunder, what leads you to believe this will be a flagship store? Do you even know what at means? Oklahoma has no true flagship stores of anything.


pretty sure the sonic in bricktown could be called a "flagship" store ..

----------


## redrunner

If I know anything about the word flagship, it's that it's thrown around on here wayyyy too often.

----------


## metro

> pretty sure the sonic in bricktown could be called a "flagship" store ..


Yah, but I'd hardly call it a true flagship store, traditionally speaking.

----------


## UncleCyrus

I am glad to see 7-Eleven stepping it up now.  I have a fondness for the local 7-Eleven chain - they paid my bills for a few years - but after shopping at the (then) new OnCue stores, I just didn't want to go back in the tiny, dingy, understaffed 7-Eleven stores.  However, in their defense, 7-Eleven has built some newer, larger stores in the last few years, but there are still many of the old ones that haven't been updated and it is starting to show.

----------


## BMG

*Rather have Quick-Trip than 7-Eleven or OnCue, but at least OnCue is like a Quick-Trip*

----------


## MDot

> *Rather have Quick-Trip than 7-Eleven or OnCue, but at least OnCue is like a Quick-Trip*


I'd rather have OnCue and Quik-Trip than 7-Eleven. OnCue and Quik-Trip are like twins but one's a boy and the other is a girl. Sadly, if what Steve says is true then Oklahoma City can forget about ever having a Quik-Trip.

----------


## Soonerman

I wonder why OKC doesn't have a Quiktrip?

----------


## BBatesokc

I drive right past the 7-11 at SE 44 and Sooner just to patronize the OnCue at SE 29 and Sooner. 

I do patronize the 7-11 at SE 44 and Shields quite often, but my wife won't even let me get her a fountain drink from there because she thinks the place is too dirty.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I'd rather have OnCue and Quik-Trip than 7-Eleven. OnCue and Quik-Trip are like twins but one's a boy and the other is a girl. Sadly, if what Steve says is true then Oklahoma City can forget about ever having a Quik-Trip.


If your talking about a gentleman's agreement between 7-11 and Quick- Trip, your correct.

----------


## Swake2

> I wonder why OKC doesn't have a Quiktrip?


The founder and owner of QuikTrip went to college with the owner of 7-11 in Oklahoma City and they agreed to not enter each others markets.

Some OnCue's are nearly equivilent of some older QuikTrip stores but not the newer ones and not even similar to the new Generation III stores QT is rolling out now. OnCue is really more similar to the Kum and Go chain.

Here's a picture of one of the new stores:


These new stores have outdoor restaurant seating, baristas that serve coffee and made to order frozen drinks and small grocery sections with fresh foods. There's several of these in the Tulsa area and a handful in other markets. The new QuikTrip "flagship" store if you will is going up at I-44 and Peoria two blocks from the original store.  There's one of these Gen 3 stores on 129th E Ave half a mile from the QT headquarters and another one downtown on Denver.

http://www.urbantulsa.com/gyrobase/C...id=oid%3A31728

----------


## MDot

> If your talking about a gentleman's agreement between 7-11 and Quick- Trip, your correct.


Yes, that is what I was referring too.

----------


## MDot

Swake, do you have to rub it in our faces? LOL

----------


## Soonerman

> The founder and owner of QuikTrip went to college with the owner of 7-11 in Oklahoma City and they agreed to not enter each others markets.


Man OKC got the short end of the stick on that deal.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Man OKC got the short end of the stick on that deal.


This still breaks my heart...  :Frown: 

I grew up in Wichita with QT's...  When I left Wichita to move back to Oklahoma, there were only 2 things I missed.... Warren Theaters and QT's... got my Warren, but it doesn't look like I'll ever get my QT's.

----------


## kevinpate

OVerall, 7/11 ain't bad and QT ain't bad.  On Cue locations do seem to be better and cleaner than either these days.

----------


## bombermwc

I remember the days when you went to the gas station to get gas.....

Gotta say, once the pay at the pump stuff went in, i stopped setting foot inside one. The only time i go in is for the no-charge ATM at 7-11. Randomly a fake cappuccino from OnCue. Do people seriously sit down at a gas station?

----------


## BBatesokc

I still can't get over 7-11's antiquated ways. Lack of price scanners, hand inventory, cup counting and they still shut down all 7-11's at around 2pm everyday to count down the registers. Nothing inside or outside can be rung up for 4-8 minutes (if everything goes smoothly).

----------


## metro

> OVerall, 7/11 ain't bad and QT ain't bad.  On Cue locations do seem to be better and cleaner than either these days.


This! I don't seem why everyone has a love affair with QT, OnCue is the same thing and cleaner. I go to Tulsa frequently and have been in many QT's, while light years ahead of 7-11, it's no different than On Cue, who cares if a barista can serve me Starbucks at the gas station (their newer gen 3 concept as our Tulsa boy mentioned). Unfortunately this is bigger news in Tulsa with not much going on there right now.

----------


## metro

> I still can't get over 7-11's antiquated ways. Lack of price scanners, hand inventory, cup counting and they still shut down all 7-11's down at around 2pm everyday to count down the registers. Nothing inside out outside can be rung up for 4-8 minutes (if everything goes smoothly).


And we won't even talk about their outdated look from store colors uniforms down to store design.

----------


## Skyline

Does anyone have pictures of this alleged 7-11 "flagship" location?

Also, OnCue is a top notch fuel+station definitely equal if not better than any QT I have seen.  It will be interesting to see how 7-11 responds to more and more OC's.

OnCue is slowly moving through the metro and if 7-11 doesn't up their game, they will soon wish they were selling the lotto tickets.  It is comical that 7-11 chooses not to sell lotto because they feel it lowers the quality and reputation of their stores.

----------


## metro

Ironic indeed. Sounds like the 7-11 franchise owner is resistant to change while the QT friend gets it. I'm very glad OnCue has noticed this and is strategically taking 7-11 out of the market. Even the new 7-11 are dumps.

----------


## UncleCyrus

> It is comical that 7-11 chooses not to sell lotto because they feel it lowers the quality and reputation of their stores.


That isn't the only reason I've heard.  Apparently, the stores that sell lottery tickets have to keep a certain amount of cash available for payouts at any time.  7-Eleven stores only keep a small amount of money in the till for safety reasons.

----------


## RadicalModerate

7-Eleven seems to be the sensible shoes of convenience stores.
Although, in general, I personally prefer Loves.
(hopefully Loves isn't involved in the inconvenience of standing behind LotteryLosers while . . .)

----------


## BBatesokc

> That isn't the only reason I've heard.  Apparently, the stores that sell lottery tickets have to keep a certain amount of cash available for payouts at any time.  7-Eleven stores only keep a small amount of money in the till for safety reasons.


This is actually their primary reason from what employees have told me.

----------


## honeypot29

Any idea when the new store will open? I'm looking forward to it!

----------

